# Bellator 65 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Apr. 13th. If Bknmax signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 65, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (6 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> Main Card: (Pick All)
> 
> Zach Makovsky vs. Eduardo Dantas
> Mike Corey vs. Daniel Straus
> ...





> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

*
Main Card

pipe (7-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (3-3)
kantowrestler (3-10-1) vs 2kni3 (0-2)
*

*
Members signed up:

kantowrestler
2kni3
HitOrGetHit
pipe
dudeabides 
*


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

im in


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm in and Kondrad/Prindle was rescheduled for Bellator 70.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'll take it out thanks.


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in  hopefully I'll win this time lol

BELLATOR and UFC back to back Friday and saturday !! this is gonna be goooooood


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in and actually give me a match this time!


----------



## 2kni3 (Nov 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm in and actually give me a match this time!


I`ll take u on m8 lol .. I`ll give u run for ur money this time around .. I am after that belt  LET`S GET IT ON !!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds good, it goes down this Friday!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for sending your picks, kanto. The prelims are announced all now, so I updated the card, we need 4 main card picks and 2 prelims. Can't belive Lyman G is on the prelims though that's weird.

And you guys made for easy matchups, only 2 are easy to post especially when one of them have called themselves out. They're found on the first post of the thread and more people can join in anytime before the fights begin at 7 pm Friday night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, the Good thing is kind've weird.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 65 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Brooks UD
> Good TKO 1
> McCray SD
> Heckman Sub 1
> ...



*

Main Card

pipe (8-2-1) vs HitOrGetHit (3-4)
Fight won by pipe 82 to 0! 

kantowrestler (3-11-1) vs 2kni3 (1-2)
Fight won by 2kni3 54 to 35! 

*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was pipe with 82 points! Will keep doing these Bellator pick 'ems no doubt about it if you guys want to sign up we just need at least two.

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> Daniel Straus - UD *24*
> Zach Makovsky - UD
> Kris McCray - UD *19*
> Ed West - UD
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> No picks sent


kantowrestler


> Zach Makovsky/unanimous decision
> Daniel Straus/unanimous decision *23*
> Ed West/submission/round 1
> Alexis Vila/TKO/round 2
> ...


2kni3


> Zach Makovsky via unanimous Decision
> Mike Corey via Unanimous decision
> Ed west via Unanimous Decision
> Luis Nogueira via Unanimous Decision *21*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next week in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This seriously happened again? Why does this have to happen? I want to get an even record and fight for a title shot and I can't do that with a loosing record!


----------

